# RECALL-Marineland Stealth PRO heater



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

Marineland has recalled their Stealth Pro heaters. Petsmart is taking them back for instore credit, I guess i'm going to have to return my 3 (one is broken:icon_lol.

Original thread i found the info out at:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=393524

Petsmarts Email:
http://petsmart-mail.com/P/v3/Microsite.asp?E=1524;812537;1930616628;25;02&R=T1_ONL&A=1007

February 11, 2011 

Dear Valued PetSmart Pet Parent, 

Marineland has issued a voluntary withdrawal of the Stealth PRO Submersible Heater (100, 200 and 250 watt). The product is being withdrawn due to a quality issue. 

If you have this product, please stop using it immediately and take the following steps:

1. Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity 
2. Let the heater cool for 15 minutes 
3. Remove the heater from the tank 

Please bring the product to your closest PetSmart for a full refund or exchange. Replace the product with a comparable heater as soon as possible to maintain the temperature of your aquarium. A PetSmart store associate can help you select the right heater for your aquatic environment. 

If you have questions about this withdrawal, please call Marineland Customer Service at 800-526-0650 or 800-432-6986. 

At PetSmart, we are concerned pet parents, too. We will continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet during this time.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

interesting, I have 2 will be trying to take them back today...


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought one 4 months ago,it is a 200 watt for my 28 nano.It won't even get the temp to 75 at wide open.I only need to find the recipt.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

my petsmart is going to take it back without a recipe or box


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

Yep, Took mine back, both were used no boxes no receipt and they exchanged them No Problems. I took a copy of the email, the store employee/manager had never heard anything but they did not give me any problems, gave store credit for the retail price of the heaters.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Curious, how much do those heaters cost?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll definitely be taking mine back. Nothing wrong with it over the past 3 months but why take the risk when Marineland seems to be taking a very proactive approach to this potential issue. It did take them forever to make this move though after people having crazy issues with Stealth heaters... better late than never I guess.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 50W version. I set it up on 78 degrees and my lab thermoneter shows me the water is only 70 degress. Gotta be my last Marineland heater.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

astrosag said:


> Curious, how much do those heaters cost?


The 50w Visitherms are about 23$ish. Dunno about the Pro's.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

Anybody know of a good replacement heater?


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

mnno said:


> Anybody know of a good replacement heater?



Havent found a good fully submersible heater yet. 

Seems as if nearly everything out there you cannot completely submerge. 
Man o man i need to pick up a Hydor.


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

Agreed; with a black background and some tall plants these did hide pretty well. Womp wompppppp


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

what was wrong with them?


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

They explode. 

Taking the aquarium down with them.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

So these are only for the ones with the lights? And not the older versions with just the red knob?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

I freakin called my Petsmart and they are such idiots. They said they have no idea and that the "recall" is most likely not real. Im going to print this letter and return my heater before I blow up my tank


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

Baadboy11 said:


> So these are only for the ones with the lights? And not the older versions with just the red knob?


Correct. It is the Stealth PRO heaters. 100,200 and 250 Watt

I called the Petsmart customer service number off the website, and the recall notice was only sent out to people who had used their Pet Perks card at the store at time of purchase. They used that information to track down purchasers.

I also went to Marineland's website, and although there was no information that I could find on the recall, I did notice that the only heater they show in their "Products" page are the glass Visi Therm heaters. No more Pros are shown.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

ridewake210 said:


> Seems as if nearly everything out there you cannot completely submerge.


 ? What brands can't you submerge?


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

ckarr said:


> ? What brands can't you submerge?


Well... The ones labled specifically... "Do not submerge past this line"....



http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...1-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA#prodTab1

Ive got one of these and it is not supposed to be completely submerged.


----------



## Tu13es (Jan 21, 2009)

Grr. I have two 75w ones and would love to get rid of them. Damn.


----------



## waterxnge (Aug 20, 2005)

More info:
http://reefbuilders.com/2011/02/14/marineland-stealth-pro-heaters-recall/

There's a 'stop sale' and Petsmart seems to be doing a voluntary withdrawal but I'm not sure I see an official 'recall' anywhere yet.


----------



## Speaker73 (May 1, 2010)

FYI. I sent an email to the marineland folks about my defective stealth heaters and here is the email I got from them:
The Stealth 100-300w style heaters are currently under quality review and we have placed a stop sale on them. We have two options to offer you. We can either replace your heater with a new Visi-therm Deluxe, glass style heater of equal quality and wattage, or we can refund your money for the heater. In either case, we would like to send a call tag to pick up the heater, at no charge to you. If you prefer to receive a refund, please provide us either with a receipt for your heater or a printout from your store or online retailer regarding what it would cost you to replace the heater, and we will refund the cost. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. If you have any questions, please let me know or call 1-800-338-4896.



Sincerely,

United Pet Group


----------



## gatya (Feb 13, 2010)

I just got my recall email from Foster and Smiths.

Their recommendation is: "Our team of Aquatic Specialists recommends the Marineland Visi-Therm Heaters or Fluval M Submersible Heaters as appropriate substitutes" 

Any opinions on these or other alternatives?


----------



## tw33kerloki (Aug 24, 2009)

ridewake210 said:


> Havent found a good fully submersible heater yet.
> 
> Seems as if nearly everything out there you cannot completely submerge.
> Man o man i need to pick up a Hydor.


My Hydor was quite flakey. It kept getting stuck and would not shut off when the set temp (80*F) was reached. I ditched it for an Eheim Jager. Of the 5-6 Ebo/Eheim Jagers I've had over the past 20-odd years,... all have been consistent and reliable. Although the old Ebo green was quite ugly. Glad they ditched that.


----------



## tw33kerloki (Aug 24, 2009)

gatya said:


> I just got my recall email from Foster and Smiths.
> 
> Their recommendation is: "Our team of Aquatic Specialists recommends the Marineland Visi-Therm Heaters or Fluval M Submersible Heaters as appropriate substitutes"
> 
> Any opinions on these or other alternatives?


I like Eheim Jager better, but my Visi-Therms never gave me any problems either.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

finally


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

It's all Marineland Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters 100 watts and higher.

So they'll pay for a new heater? Anyone try seeing if they'll pay for a Hydor ETH heater replacement? :icon_wink

But seriously, nice that they're being so cooperative with refunds.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

ridewake210 said:


> Well... The ones labled specifically... "Do not submerge past this line"....
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...1-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA#prodTab1
> Ive got one of these and it is not supposed to be completely submerged.


 I spoke with my hagen sales rep. about that. He's not sure and no one he could contact was sure why it says that either. He assured me it could be fully submerged, this was last year, I've had 2 running in the store fully submerged since then. Oh, that was only 1, far from "nearly everything out there" :flick: :icon_wink :icon_lol:


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

NyteBlade said:


> It's all Marineland Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters 100 watts and higher.
> 
> So they'll pay for a new heater? Anyone try seeing if they'll pay for a Hydor ETH heater replacement? :icon_wink
> 
> But seriously, nice that they're being so cooperative with refunds.


Im sorry where does it say that they are recalling the older stealth heaters. I've only seen that that product is under review.


----------



## sdm (Jan 9, 2007)

It's not all of them. I've got some stealth (not pro) heaters I bought around 2005 or 2006. After seeing all of this I contacted their customer service. I was told there isn't a problem with the older ones.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

sdm said:


> It's not all of them. I've got some stealth (not pro) heaters I bought around 2005 or 2006. After seeing all of this I contacted their customer service. I was told there isn't a problem with the older ones.


Yes, its only the new ones that are having a problem. The old ones were made in italy, and the new ones are made in china. I have a couple of the old ones that have no problems and work great.

I took mine back monday with out a problem, took a little while, but i ended up with two aqueon heaters.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I purchased two Stealth heaters almost a year ago--got the email from Fosters and Smith--called this morning-they sent me a shipping label and I will be sending them back tomorrow. Ive never even opened the heaters because of the problems I had read about on here shortly after I got mine.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

ckarr said:


> I spoke with my hagen sales rep. about that. He's not sure and no one he could contact was sure why it says that either. He assured me it could be fully submerged, this was last year, I've had 2 running in the store fully submerged since then. Oh, that was only 1, far from "nearly everything out there" :flick: :icon_wink :icon_lol:


Really? :icon_smil

Well thats good to hear then..
I'll have to toss mine back in then.


----------



## rpddink (Nov 11, 2010)

I called marineland customer serv. and they took great care of me. They have done everything I could have asked for. Everyone makes mistakes and I cant say how happy I am with this company for standing up, owning the problem and doing all they can to make it right. And everyone should realize that it is NOT a recall only marineland stopping sale to try and figure out the problem people are reporting. Then they are going a step further and saying "if you feel unsafe with it we will go ahead and give you another heater".
They are sending the new one first then I send back the "pro" and shipping both ways is on them.
Lastly, been in it long enuff to know that a "great" aquarium heater is yet to be made.
if you think of one let me know!


----------



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

sdm said:


> It's not all of them. I've got some stealth (not pro) heaters I bought around 2005 or 2006. After seeing all of this I contacted their customer service. I was told there isn't a problem with the older ones.


Thx for looking into it. Ive got to of the older ones in each of my 55's decorated with tons of nerite eggs, woulda been nice to get rid of those :icon_neut


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

rpddink said:


> I called marineland customer serv. and they took great care of me. They have done everything I could have asked for. Everyone makes mistakes and I cant say how happy I am with this company for standing up, owning the problem and doing all they can to make it right. And everyone should realize that it is NOT a recall only marineland stopping sale to try and figure out the problem people are reporting. Then they are going a step further and saying "if you feel unsafe with it we will go ahead and give you another heater".
> They are sending the new one first then I send back the "pro" and shipping both ways is on them.
> Lastly, been in it long enuff to know that a "great" aquarium heater is yet to be made.
> if you think of one let me know!


 
Glad to hear they took care of you. Just wanted to ask a couple of questions. Do you have to produce a recieit and what are they replacing it with? I bought mine from foster and smiths and I havent called them yet. I can't leave myself without a heater while waiting for the replacement.


----------



## rpddink (Nov 11, 2010)

No need for receipt. call marineland and they will send you a visa-therm deluxe heater then when you get it put it in the tank pack up the "pro" and fed ex or who ever will pick it up


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

johnnygstacks said:


> Im sorry where does it say that they are recalling the older stealth heaters. I've only seen that that product is under review.


http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/forum/thread/383912/marineland-stealth-pro-heater-recall

The recall letter seems to indicate it's both the regular and the Pro stealth models. Not sure if you can get a refund on the older models or not.


----------



## mossboy (Oct 27, 2009)

A week before the recall my Stealth PRO 150 watt heater died and I emailed Marineland. Next thing you know they issue the recall. They told me they'd send me a Visi-Therm to replace it. They must be swamped with returns because my initial email was February 6th and I'm still waiting for them to tell me they shipped it... Hmm now that I think of it, I hope they aren't waiting for me to ship the broken one first lol because they never gave me a shipping address. Unfortunately my spare heater was also a Stealth PRO 150 watt, doh! I'll have to add that one to the return now that they are all officially recalled... I'm going to have to start knitting my fish sweaters, they are freezing their tails off.

Since I don't have a PetSmart nearby I went to Petco tonight and tried exchanging my two Stealth PRO 150 watt heaters for two Aqueon 150 watt heaters and they wouldn't let me. The Aqueons were cheaper and they STILL wouldn't let me. I strapped the two Marineland PROs to my chest and told them they were going to explode but they STILL wouldn't let me... all because I didn't have a receipt. I really do have a receipt but I bought the heaters online from thatpetplace so I couldn't tell them that. Guess I'll just have to go through Marineland or drive 30 minutes to a PetSmart and hope they accept my exchange with no receipt.


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

are the visa-therms good heaters? Does anyone know if they will ship out the new heaters first ect?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

mossboy said:


> Since I don't have a PetSmart nearby I went to Petco tonight and tried exchanging my two Stealth PRO 150 watt heaters for two Aqueon 150 watt heaters and they wouldn't let me. The Aqueons were cheaper and they STILL wouldn't let me. *I strapped the two Marineland PROs to my chest and told them they were going to explode but they STILL wouldn't let me...* all because I didn't have a receipt. I really do have a receipt but I bought the heaters online from thatpetplace so I couldn't tell them that. Guess I'll just have to go through Marineland or drive 30 minutes to a PetSmart and hope they accept my exchange with no receipt.


 
LMFAO!!!!! Dude that was teh funniest thing I've heard all week!!! Thanks for the laugh... :hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao


----------



## CrudeR (Mar 25, 2009)

I had issues with 2 of the marine land stealth heaters (all black no light) about a year ago. I think a 200w & 100w can't remember, but I did pick them up on the same day at petco. All was good for about a month and had them set to 78, but then I get the call from the woman. Our 39g was fish soup, all the fish and shrimp cooked alive, freaking lame. Then about a week later I'm sleeping and was woken up to the sound of my cichlids and loaches slapping against my glass lids on the 75g, the other heater was over heating.

Wish I would of known marineland was this good on taking care off customers, I did try taking them back to petco but of course didn't have my receipt so it was a no go. But after that and now this I don't think I can ever use one again. if I ever need to use a heater I put that sucker on as timer now.


----------



## rpddink (Nov 11, 2010)

call united pet group (company that makes marineland) directly. Give them a chance to help you directly and I think you will be pleased


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

NyteBlade said:


> http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/forum/thread/383912/marineland-stealth-pro-heater-recall
> 
> The recall letter seems to indicate it's both the regular and the Pro stealth models. Not sure if you can get a refund on the older models or not.


It just mentions that the older models should be taken off the shelves, but doesn't mention that they are offering a refund or exchange.

Too bad. I have two old style stealths that I'm thinking of replacing anyway.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

If you take it back to Petsmart you can get cash back, just refuse the merchandise credit they offer you and they have to give cash.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

SgtPeppersLHC said:


> If you take it back to Petsmart you can get cash back, just refuse the merchandise credit they offer you and they have to give cash.



That would be great.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

It's true, sad to say but I work there


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, just did that. Got my cash back with no receipt. I just don't wanna exchange the marineland one with an aqueon one, which I heard it isn't that good.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Does anyone know for sure if the visitherm stealth heaters may explode as well? The ones from around 2005? I'm not too concerned about the cash, but I haven't had any issues with them at all. I guess they're from Italy as someone mentioned, but they're in aquariums back in RI and if one of them exploded... 

I would not have a good phone call coming to me.

-Andrew


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

It is the stealth pro heaters that were released the end of '09 beginning of '10, the visitherms are fine and so are the original stealths aside from the few that people say they get as the infrequent defective (they're manufactured by the thousands, there's gonna be some bad ones) but there is no evidence of design flaws causing critical failure in the older heaters, just the stealth pros in the higher wattage designs.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

I say return them and buy the marineland stealth heater... the stealth heater is that black one with no indicator light, and the red twist temp control up top. that heater by far has served me very well. though the petsmart employees ,might look at you kind of funny... you just returned a stealth pro heater because it was defective and you buy a stealth heater...


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> I say return them and buy the marineland stealth heater... the stealth heater is that black one with no indicator light, and the red twist temp control up top. that heater by far has served me very well. though the petsmart employees ,might look at you kind of funny... you just returned a stealth pro heater because it was defective and you buy a stealth heater...




I don't see any old Stealth on sale anywhere now. I would happily buy it if I see any. So, I will go for an Eheim Jager ones now, and I heard they are good.


----------



## chuckz07 (Feb 1, 2011)

I myself didn't know anything about any of this until about an hour ago. I was looking at my tank and I saw what appeared to be a small cloud of smoke 'IN' the water around the heater. Now I have a new Fluval M300 that I am very unsure of because not the whole 'submerging' issue. I will probably be returning this one and getting an Eheim myself.


----------



## MichiganMan (Apr 18, 2011)

I just called Marineland on my Stealth 100w. Took a while to get through, but they are sending me a replacement Visitherm and shipping the old heater back, free of charge. From what the fellow on the phone told me, the recall covers all years and models of Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I got this email from Dr fosters and Smith regarding my two stealth (non pro) heaters that I bought years ago. The email also mentions a replacement for a fluval heater? Or a visi-therm deluxe comming from UPG itself. Has anyone jumped on the fluval heater offer? What's the catch? Is it s one-to-one exchange, or you have to pay up to the price of the fluval?

========= Email from DR Foster and smith ================
UPG will arrange the return of the recalled model(s) in your possession in exchange for your choice of a free replacement heater (Visi-Therm Deluxe), or full refund. 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

ridewake210 said:


> Havent found a good fully submersible heater yet.
> 
> Seems as if nearly everything out there you cannot completely submerge.
> Man o man i need to pick up a Hydor.


The new fluvals are submersible. There was a post I found with an email response stating that they were fully submersible. Although they do have a line on the outside of the heater stating water line here lol. It is also the recommended heater for the new line of nano tanks, which you would not be able to use unless it was fully submerged.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

bklyndrvr said:


> I got this email from Dr fosters and Smith regarding my two stealth (non pro) heaters that I bought years ago. The email also mentions a replacement for a fluval heater? Or a visi-therm deluxe comming from UPG itself. Has anyone jumped on the fluval heater offer? What's the catch? Is it s one-to-one exchange, or you have to pay up to the price of the fluval?
> 
> ========= Email from DR Foster and smith ================
> UPG will arrange the return of the recalled model(s) in your possession in exchange for your choice of a free replacement heater (Visi-Therm Deluxe), or full refund.
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


I was just offered a check once they get the defective heater from ups.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

ridewake210 said:


> Man o man i need to pick up a Hydor.


 best thing i have purchased in the past 12 months!


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

Noahma said:


> I was just offered a check once they get the defective heater from ups.


I guess I'll give them a call tomorrow. I actually have 3 of the stealth heaters.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Just got an email From Drs. Foster and smith. Apparantly ALL visitherm stealth heaters are being recalled, even those bought from 2004-2009.

Now this will be a fun phone call home. "Hi dad, please remove the heaters from the aquariums, they're having issues with them. They're exploding..."

-Andrew


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I've had a Stealth heater for over two years and never an issue. I started reading about heater issues with the new Stealth Pro, and I have yet to read about the old Stealth heater exploding. I feel very confident that the unit I have is free of defects and will be keeping mine. I received the same e-mail from Drs. Foster & Smith, and so did my friend, but we both agreed that we are happy with the performance of our heaters, we don't like the LED light on the Stealth Pro, and we don't want a glass heater.

I know that by deciding to keep our heaters we are giving up our rights to any claims for damage incurred by the heater in the tank, but again, I did not start reading about issues until the Stealth Pro was released and only with the Stealth Pro. Now, any heater can fail at any time, whatever the manufacturer, but the old Stealth has a good track record in my book.

If you have no faith in your equipment, then by all means, give them a call and return it. I think Marineland is a great company, and they are doing a great job handling this issue. 

E


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I lost a whole tank of fish and plants while on deployment (my poor wife had to deal with it). I got this notice and returned the defective killer to Petsmart for cash back. Didn't even get close to covering the cost of my angels.

Brian


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

JC, Marineland might make you a deal if you'd like a few more. lol


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Just thought I would chime in. I have had two of these units fail on me and didn't notice until my tank temp made it to the high 90's. I'm amazed my fish survived. Their wierd behavior was what tipped me off both times. Now I leave it at room temp with no heater. Stays between 78-74 degrees generally matching the air temp.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I called UPG today, and asked about the recall.. They are either offering you vis-therm heaters as return, or cash back. They asked me what sizes, and I had 2 150's and 1 25W. They told me that the 150s are $25 and the 25W is $22.. I actually bought two new heaters to replace the two 150's already to I'm opting for the cash, and when I need to replace my 25W I'll just buy it at that time. It's getting to summer anyway, so i won't have a need for my heaters.


----------



## calfish64 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just saw this today. http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11202.html


----------



## boatracer1000 (Nov 1, 2011)

This sucks I must have the one good heater. Lol. I love the lights for power & heating. Anyone know a good replacement?? Or has this been all resolved??


----------



## cynthia1756 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Stealth Heater*

I wanted to post this and ask a question. Without going into to much detail I had two of these heaters that were recalled. The ONLY reason why I knew about the recall is because two months ago I had one of these explode inside my 250 gallon reef tank. Needless to say, I lost everything completely and now I have to start over. The LPS I bought these from went out of business so I had no idea they were recalled until my brother came to re-do my aquarium. I contacted United Pet Group and explained what happened and the devastation it created. They had me send them a quote from the new fish store I'm dealing with of everything that was lost plus send them the two recalled heaters. They are reimbursing me for the heaters since I have bought two new ones. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem and was instructed to send them a list of everything that was lost. I was trying to find out if they were going to reimburse me for anything that I lost. It was over $3500.00l; which was collected over the course of 4 years.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I had two of these that were unopened when I read about the recall a few months ago, and Marineland sent me shipping labels and replacements with no hassle. At the time I read a lot about the recall on various forums, and the general gist was that if you did have a loss then Marineland would try to make it right. Sorry, but I don't know if these users got reimbursed for their fish/inverts/corals, but I did read that in several cases they did reimburse folks who had damage to their aquariums and homes, and nowhere did I find reports of Marineland giving people a hassle to get their recompense. Just not sure about livestock.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

I went though a box i thought i never had and found a stealth heater.

I remembered these guys were on recall, and gave marineland a call. 
The CSR said she would email me a shipping label for me to send the old heater back, and offered to mail out a visitherm deluxe heater.

 

So yeah.. very happy with the CSR from marineland.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

ive currently got a small stealth up and running still.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Aqueon pro all the way

Had one set up in my 20 for 5 months with no problems.

Just got one for my 40 gallon.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Crap, didn't see this one, Anyone got another link to this...both of the links up there wont work! thanks! 

But I LOVE THESE HEATERS! they are the only ones that I have had that last for a while!

Never mind, found it: Right here


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anybody know if Petsmart is still doing the heater exchange? Will they still do it without a receipt?


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

just contact marineland and talk to a csr..

they will hook u up right away...

still waiting on my replacement tho.. so i'll let u know as soon as i get one.

But petco told me, if i got the heater longer then 1yr, then i have to goto the manufacturer directly....


----------



## lemketron (Jun 13, 2012)

hbosman said:


> Does anybody know if Petsmart is still doing the heater exchange? Will they still do it without a receipt?


I just bought a 29 gallon tank last weekend and it came with a Stealth Pro 200w heater that appears to be covered by this recall (so I unplugged it immediately and am looking to get it exchanged).

I just called my local Petsmart and they said they will do the exchange (or even give me a gift card), without a receipt even, but I need to track down the UPC code for the heater because of the way their computer system is set up.

I googled for "marineland stealth pro upc code" and found a few possibilities... But if anyone has a list of the UPC codes and could post them here, that could help people who find this thread in the future.


----------

